# Currency Collective



## Shaunt231 (30 March 2017)

Hi guys

A newbie here and on the hunt for someone to teach me forex trading. Just wondering if anyone has heard of Currency Collective's complete forex course or purchased it??? https://www.currencycollective.com.au/forex-course.html

Stumbled across them and they offer their course for $199 with a 90 day money back guarantee.

Been wanting to learn how to trade properly but just not sure who to use and don't want to get scammed out of my money. Had a look at "Learn to Trade" but after reading reviews about them decided it was just a big con and they charge thousands, which i don't have.

Has anyone purchased a course from somewhere or can you recommend a good one?  I'd be happy to spend anywhere up to $400. Any help would be appreciated! thanks

ShaunT


----------



## The Bear (30 March 2017)

Shaunt231 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A newbie here and on the hunt for someone to teach me forex trading. Just wondering if anyone has heard of Currency Collective's complete forex course or purchased it??? https://www.currencycollective.com.au/forex-course.html
> 
> ...




Never heard of them but just looks like a generic forex course based on price action.....I'm sure you could find most of the content for free on the web....

Check out Babypips School it most likely will contain everything in the course but more for free.

http://www.babypips.com/school

There are also a couple of good threads here on ASF eg Peter's Portfolio that will show you the required discipline, psychology, risk management and the importance of having a trading plan. 

There's also so good free content on YouTube too. eg James 16 Group, FX Street etc if you want to go down the price action path.

From reviews on the internet I would stay away from Learn To Trade too..I know there is a thread about it on here too....Basically you pay a lot of money to trade their system through their broker.

Good Luck on your journey!


----------



## Shaunt231 (31 March 2017)

Thanks heaps for that, appreciate it. Will check out your recommendations....

Basically i just thought if i could find a good course for a reasonable price where everything was compiled already it would save me months of digging trying to find the right info.


----------



## The Bear (31 March 2017)

Shaunt231 said:


> Thanks heaps for that, appreciate it. Will check out your recommendations....
> 
> Basically i just thought if i could find a good course for a reasonable price where everything was compiled already it would save me months of digging trying to find the right info.




No worries.

http://www.babypips.com/school is in a structured format if you work through the classes from top to bottom.

YouTube you can find similar structured playlists too as shown below.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL33D0C18CDEBF64B7

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB2C0DFC276EBC3AB


----------



## aussiefx (31 March 2017)

Another vote for Babypips. It'll teach you all you need to get going.


----------



## Shaunt231 (1 April 2017)

Yep, after hours of reading, I agree babypips is a great site, but man there's a lot of info on there!!! Where do you even start? 

They keep saying to "choose what works for you" or "what you feel comfortable with." Don't really narrow down how to trade as such. Reckon I'll be an old man before I figure out how to trade properly. Lol

Thinkin I might go with a paid course.......save me a lot of messin around I reckon.


----------



## greggles (1 April 2017)

Are you sure you're not here just to plug this course Shaun?




Just because something comes at a cost it doesn't mean it's any more useful than something on offer for free. I'm skeptical of some of the sales speak on their website: "teaching you how to trade like a professional", "with proven methods", "a simple 'set & forget' approach". It sounds like an infomercial.

And the "90 Day Money Back Guarantee" isn't a genuine money back guarantee:


> If you however deem that our Forex trading course does not fit the requirements of being both the most affordable & comprehensive one available, then we'll be more than happy to offer a full, 100% refund based upon the following terms & conditions*: 1.* We have personally assessed the Forex course that you consider to be more affordable & comprehensive to determine whether or not our "Complete Forex Trading Course" no longer fulfills the necessary requirements. *2.* We have visited the website that you purchased the course from to confirm its validity.




So, it's not enough just to be unhappy with the course, you have to show them that you have found another forex trading course that is both more affordable and comprehensive. And they have to assess the other course and agree with you. What kind of a money back guarantee is that?


----------



## Shaunt231 (2 April 2017)

Ummmmm okay, so because my name is Shaun I'm all of a sudden the shaun that gave a testimonial on that site??

Yeah good one greggles! How many guys have the name Shaun do you think?
And if I was "pluggin that site" as you say, why would I not use a different name?

All I asked for originally was if anyone knew of a good course, that's it. I gather you don't know how to trade properly or you would of given me some useful information. At the end of the day babypips is what it is.

Anyways, most if not all money back guarantees has to be based upon something. You tell me where I can go purchase something, use it & then ask for my money back cause I dont like it or want it anymore etc....

Dont bother replying as it's over and out. Life's too short. Thanks to "the Bear" for his help and recommendations.


----------



## The Bear (2 April 2017)

Shaunt231 said:


> Ummmmm okay, so because my name is Shaun I'm all of a sudden the shaun that gave a testimonial on that site??
> 
> Yeah good one greggles! How many guys have the name Shaun do you think?
> And if I was "pluggin that site" as you say, why would I not use a different name?
> ...




I do agree with Greggles on his point of paid courses, doesn't mean they're any good.

If you pay $199 for the Currency Collective Course how do you know what the course actually contains? There is no mention on their website on the content of the course, other than a quick generic paragraph. 

If you really want to pay for a course have a look on sites like Udemy you can get courses on there for $15 with a 30 day back guarantee and you can also see the content and get a preview before purchase....

https://www.udemy.com/courses/search/?q=forex trading&src=sac&kw=forex


----------



## The Bear (2 April 2017)

This one is for free.

http://en.tradimo.com/learn/


----------



## T0BY (2 April 2017)

There's a saying. "He who can, does; he who cannot, teaches."

I don't really believe Jay Davies or Regan Hart are making much from thier trading.. But there may be a market for courses like this.. It looks about $199 to expensive though.


----------

